# DOC to Transit Police and Retirement.



## SP1173 (Sep 10, 2006)

To anyone with knowledge please
Does my state time with the DOC go with me in any way if I go to the Transit Police.
years towards retirement?
years served for vacation time?
I am 37 with 4 years DOC and 2 years available to buy back military?
what would be a retirement goal for me?
Any help would be appreciated
Thank You


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Both departments are group 4 retirement, I believe the Transit Police is a state organization. Therefore, it may be in the same system.... You time should go over even steven, as far as retirement goes. As far as vacation and such, I'm not sure.....

I'm in the Trial Court now, and looking to get into the DOC. When I spoke with someone in the DOC HQ in Milford, my retirement time comes with me, along with my vacation potential..... Meaning I lose any accrued time, however because I have 6.5 years with the Trial Court, I would walk into the DOC earning 3 weeks a year. Theoretically, if I get hired tomorrow, I would only have to be working for the DOC for 3.5 more years and I would be getting 4 weeks a year....

You should call the HRD for the Transit Police. When I called DOC HRD, they were able to answer the question without having to do much research....a matter of a few clicks on the computer....

Hope this helped.

As far as a retirement goal, you should download the group 4 retirement scale. It has a break down of the age/years of service and what it equals as far as retirement percentage. The magic number is 32 years of service at age 55 = 80%


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I believe not. I know a few guys that left MBTA PD to go local and could not transfer time as their time was in some kind of railroad retirement system. This might have changed from 5 years ago though.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Eh, I would be surprised.....Either way, def. look into.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 said:


> I believe not. I know a few guys that left MBTA PD to go local and could not transfer time as their time was in some kind of railroad retirement system. This might have changed from 5 years ago though.


I can confirm...
To retire at full pension from MBTA you have to put in 23 years and have to do so before 65. There is NO military buyback, or municipal/state time transfer. I got the call in 2005, had five years state time under my belt and was 44 years old. The MBTA Human resources said I could retire at 65, but with only 20-21 years I would only be eligible for a fraction of full retirement. It wasn't worth it. They are under a railroad retirement system. I believe this may be a MAJOR block to why the MSP would probably never absorb them.


----------



## clancy-dawg (Mar 30, 2004)

j809 said:


> I believe not. I know a few guys that left MBTA PD to go local and could not transfer time as their time was in some kind of railroad retirement system. This might have changed from 5 years ago though.


I was told the same thing. T retirement system is a good deal, just not transferrable. Dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Good to know. Interesting though, isn't the T a state run department? Funny how it falls under its own retirement system.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

It's a quasi-public agency


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

sucks you can't take the time with you. wouldn't blame you if you went, but...........

hopefully the new class in January will create some movement and you can get better shift and days off with the DOC.

lots of guys are talking about bailing early so that might open up some bids as well.

tough call. good luck


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Also no Quinn in MBTA


----------



## Cyrix142 (Jan 14, 2007)

No Quinn Bill (or what is left of it) for members of the MBTA PD..? I'm surprised.


----------

